# whip snake. I think!



## whyme (Oct 1, 2009)

found this little guy on the way to coober. Pretty sure its a little whip. Anyone think different


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2009)

Not a whip could be a shovel nose snake in the brachyurophis genus or some kind of simoselaps. Hard to tell without a location. Ur a knob for picking it up without knowing what it is!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2009)

Actually i recon that is a curl snake, suta suta they will knock you around pretty hardcore if you get bitten.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 1, 2009)

lol def not a whip snake, but these little elapids can be hard to tell,should of counted the scales mid body but id say it is in the Parasuta genus of hooded snakes


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 1, 2009)

Im thinking Curl Snake _(Suta suta), _Deffinatly shouldn't pick up stuff that you dont even have a clue what it is.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2009)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> lol def not a whip snake, but these little elapids can be hard to tell,should of counted the scales mid body but id say it is in the Parasuta genus of hooded snakes



Could definately be on the money there. I hope some of the small elapid guys can chime in.



Acrochordus said:


> Im thinking Curl Snake _(Suta suta), _Deffinatly shouldn't pick up stuff that you dont even have a clue what it is.
> Thanks Tim.



At first glance it did look a bit that way, but i don't think it is now. It doesn't have a black strike through its eye.


----------



## slither (Oct 1, 2009)

looks like either a curl snake or a nape


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 1, 2009)

snake pimp is on the money,

it is a parasuta spectabilis


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 1, 2009)

Probably like *$NaKe PiMp* said it is probably in the Parasuta genus.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 1, 2009)

Its definately not a Curl Snake, it looks like a Little Whip Snake parasuta flagellum.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 1, 2009)

Ryan i think you have got this I.D right, the snake looks very similar to the one in the Field Guide.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 1, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Actually i recon that is a curl snake, suta suta they will knock you around pretty hardcore if you get bitten.


 
people always say that, I was bitten by a curl snake out west at lightning ridge a year or so ago, I didnt have any ill effects at all, not even swelling. maybe it did not inject venom, at the time I went by an outdated field guide which said mildy venomous.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 1, 2009)

yea _parasuta spectabilis _if its located in south australia ,depending on where exact location,intersting note is they are listed as vulnerable
similar area you would find _Parasuta flagellum_ which is very similar
but out of those two its the craem ventrals and what looks like a white upperlip and mark in front of eye which makes me think _P.spectabillis_


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 1, 2009)

P. spectabilis if it was found near Coober Pedy


----------



## saratoga (Oct 1, 2009)

It's one of the Little Whip Snakes( _Unechis or Parasuta_ )....not to be confused with the _Demansia_ Whip snakes.

Pretty game picking it up and holding it like this if you are unsure what it was...they do look quite similar to baby Eastern Brown Snakes!!! There was also someone killed by one of these little snakes a couple of years ago although I believe it was due to an allergic reaction.


----------



## whyme (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks for all the replies. Found about 3hrs south of coober. head pattern, snout etc, different to a mulga or eastern and def. not a tai. Probably should not have picked it up,but,...........,


----------



## whyme (Oct 1, 2009)

just to clarify. Been picking critters up for 30 odd years. Not that I'm old Saratoga, jase 75 and snake pimp, all on the money. It's a little whip. Sorry for not giving a better pinpoint on the locale. Should i put pics up of the adders we found? ..............Just kidding!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 1, 2009)

yes _Unechis_(mcoy,1878) has at some stage been reclassified as _Parasuta_, and _flagellum_ and _spectabilis_ are very similar probably subspecies rather than seperate species.
common name is the little whip snake for _P._ _flagellam_
well we learn a new thing everyday,in the herp world especialy with elapids we have 90 species,i love Australia


----------



## whyme (Oct 1, 2009)

Snake pimp. I love australia too. Where else can you find tais, blue ringed octo's, funnelwebs, box jellies, spikey things called echidna's and stuff like that. Get out there and see it everyone!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2009)

whyme said:


> Snake pimp. I love australia too. Where else can you find tais, blue ringed octo's, funnelwebs, box jellies, spikey things called echidna's and stuff like that. Get out there and see it everyone!



Don't forget crocodiles and stone fish!


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 1, 2009)

Good work on the ID Whyme, indeed it is a little whip snake, but not a little _Demansia_, which are whip snakes  Common names are pretty useless in herpetology, hence why we sound like latin/greek dorks half the time


----------



## whyme (Oct 1, 2009)

And to ACROCHORDUS, your exactly right. You shouldnt touch anything if you don't know what it is. Stupid clowns like me put pic's up of us handling interesting things out there without speaking of the dangers assocciated. Good on ya for having your wits about ya! Best bet is to look but don't touch!........AND TAKE A CAMERA!


----------



## whyme (Oct 1, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Good work on the ID Whyme, indeed it is a little whip snake, but not a little _Demansia_, which are whip snakes  Common names are pretty useless in herpetology, hence why we sound like latin/greek dorks half the time


 Ha HA. I married a greek dork................................. OOps. But I luv her. HEE HEE


----------



## Hemiaspis (Oct 2, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> people always say that, I was bitten by a curl snake out west at lightning ridge a year or so ago, I didnt have any ill effects at all, not even swelling. maybe it did not inject venom, at the time I went by an outdated field guide which said mildy venomous.


 
Most of the field guides still state this. In the last few years we have looked at the venoms of some of the smaller elapid species, often with suprising results. Suta suta venom had both neurotoxic and myotoxic components.

We had a member of our team get bitten in the field by a Suta suta of about 30 cm long. A few hours later he collapsed, suffered paralysis and difficulty breathing and had to be taken to hospital, where he was treated with poly. Incredible to see how dramatically this blokes condition went sour.

All the best


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 2, 2009)

saratoga said:


> ...they do look quite similar to baby Eastern Brown Snakes!!!


 
My thoughts exactly


----------



## herptrader (Oct 2, 2009)

saratoga said:


> Pretty game picking it up and holding it like this if you are unsure what it was...they do look quite similar to baby Eastern Brown Snakes!!! There was also someone killed by one of these little snakes a couple of years ago although I believe it was due to an allergic reaction.



Allergic reactions are not uncommon for whip snake bites. In addition to they guy that died I know of another well known herper that did hospital time as a result of a whip snake bite.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Oct 2, 2009)

Found this.. For those who were unsure about the venom of this snake... Thought you might be interested..

WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 2, 2009)

Surfcop24 said:


> Found this.. For those who were unsure about the venom of this snake... Thought you might be interested..
> 
> WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources


Did you read the article or just look at the little graphic at the top. Basically they don't know squat about the venom, lol.



WCH website said:


> Venom *General: Venom Neurotoxins*
> Unknown *General: Venom Myotoxins*
> Unknown *General: Venom Procoagulants*
> Unknown *General: Venom Anticoagulants*
> ...


----------



## JasonL (Oct 2, 2009)

I have been bitten by P. dwyeri... left me with a sore and slighly swollen finger, and I could feel the effects down to my wrist, the bite site felt like a deep tissue burn... P. dwyeri loose the plot at the drop of a hat and when they do they start chomping at anything that moves and a few things that don't.


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 2, 2009)

For those who are wondering - this is what a 5 day brown looks like. Personally I would not have picked up the snake in question bare handed


----------



## kensai (Oct 2, 2009)

I know someone bitten by a Parasuta Spectabalis, he reckons it was very painfull. article may be in an old newsletter on the SA Herp group site.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 2, 2009)

Iv been bitten at least 20 times by P. Dwyeri and never had anything more than some swelling and itchyness around the bite site.I think you would have to be really unlucky to have any serious effects from them.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 2, 2009)

jase75 said:


> Iv been bitten at least 20 times by P. Dwyeri and never had anything more than some swelling and itchyness around the bite site.I think you would have to be really unlucky to have any serious effects from them.


 
my friend had the same effects, found 2 under a piece of tin out near merriwa, I handed him the cranky one:lol:


----------



## JasonL (Oct 3, 2009)

jase75 said:


> I think you would have to be really unlucky to have any serious effects from them.



Yes, but plenty of "unlucky" people die from bee stings every year.... if your hours from anywhere it not a good spot to go into anaphylactic shock.... hey those little Dwyeri hang on for all it's worth eh?


----------



## underbelly (Oct 3, 2009)

Just a tip. When you pick thing up it pays to hold the sharp end, not every thing has my placid nature.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 3, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Yes, but plenty of "unlucky" people die from bee stings every year.... if your hours from anywhere it not a good spot to go into anaphylactic shock.... hey those little Dwyeri hang on for all it's worth eh?


Yeah thats true, its not a good idea to get bitten by any venomous snake, im much more careful these days.They do like to hang on, the worst effects iv had is the itchyness around the bite site that sometimes can last for months.


----------



## gavinator (Nov 27, 2009)

its not a WHIP lol its aRed Naped snake


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 27, 2009)

gavinator said:


> its not a WHIP lol its aRed Naped snake



Surely you're joking? :lol: Definately a whip and very common throughout Victoria.

The venom isn't bad unless you cop an allegic reaction to it, and then you need some serious help FAST! No bite from ANY elapid is good news IMHO.


----------



## gavinator (Nov 27, 2009)

Museum Victoria: Red-naped Snake


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 27, 2009)

LMAO......josh :lol::lol:



Just_Joshin said:


> Did you read the article or just look at the little graphic at the top. Basically they don't know squat about the venom, lol.


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 27, 2009)

I love it when people pick up snakes they dont know what it is...not having a go at you, I probably did it when I was younger but probably not the best practice...


Marc


----------



## rett82 (Nov 28, 2009)

Great pic of the little snake.

Fuscus thaks for sharing the pic of the small brown awsome


----------



## shlanger (Nov 28, 2009)

My money says its _spectabilis _, however I understand there are those who reckon _spectabilis_ and _flagellum _are the same beast.


----------



## whyme (Nov 29, 2009)

ecosnake said:


> I love it when people pick up snakes they dont know what it is...not having a go at you, I probably did it when I was younger but probably not the best practice...
> 
> 
> Marc


 Yeah, not good practice to do that. I knew it was a whip( and def. not a red naped among other things), just seeing what the population know about whats out there is all. Some of these threads about snake id's make me laugh. A lot of smart people out there but also a lot of sheep:|


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 29, 2009)

whyme said:


> A lot of smart people out there but also a lot of sheep:|



Agreed. Baaa


----------

